# stamped concrete



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Sugar, I would rule out acids, as they will probably only darken the surface.

Check out waterbourne concrete stains, as they may be an option. As you mentioned, the sealer WILL have to be stripped first to make it effective. This is not easily accomplished.

You may want to check out a few companies websites such as Schofield, Elitecrete, Soloman, Butterfield, etc.. to see if they have more options.

Colored sealers are also available, but will be opaque, showing the release color below, & generally only darken the concrete.

BTW, being this is in the project showcase heading, where's the pictures?!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

why didn't you get a sample of the expected end result prior to the project? This would have at least put the burden on the contractor to get it the way you wanted. Only thing you can do now is use a pressure washer to remove the sealer and a lighter color stain. Still will be hard to get the effect you want, especially if you do not even know what this is.


----------



## sugar (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Bob, a bit harsh...FYI, I have done some research on concrete stains. Am warming up to the results of my courtyard,


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

what u probably wanted was dark colour mixed in & light colour powder. then only the groves would be dark?

Knucklez


----------

